# The Amazing Race - All-Stars - Ep. 4 - 3/11/07 *SPOILERS*



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Well, let the celebrations and/or wailing commence.

Personally, I'm bummed. I'll watch the rest of the race, but it would have been a better show for them to hang around.

edit - Now with voting!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

agreed

I was so hoping it would be Mirna and Schmirna.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy that they don't have a chance to win it all, but I REALLY wanted Mirna and Schmirna out this week.

Best line of the night was by Mirna: "I've done more than any member of any team has ever had to do on the race, to help compensate for our shortcomings." *cut to a shot of Charla*


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

As much as I'd have liked to have seen Mirna and Schmirna go home, this was an unbelievable and unexpected surprise! 

Buh-bye, CBS Reality Super-Couple. :up:


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

:up:

R.I.P. Romber.

:up:


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Yay!

While I don't like Mirna at all... I was tired of the COMPLETE lack of humility by Rob & Amber. Too much of the race was centered around them. Also, it was kind of fun to see them bested by Mirna & Charla. They were just slacking off too much (maybe too confident).

I'm sure M&C will be gone soon.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Right to the very end, I kept thinking this was going to be another case of false tension with the editing making it seem like Mirna and Charla were winning, but the final mat shot would show Rob and Amber beating them. I let out an almost involuntary "wow" when it really was Mirna and Charla at the mat.  Great ending.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Canceled my season pass. They are the only group I can stand on the show.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Team Cha Cha for the win now


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> Team Cha Cha for the win now


I would really love to see them win, but at this point it's anybody's game. I was happy with today's outcome, but Mirna & Charla can go next week. Mirna is definitely doing more than she did last time, but her statement about doing more than anyone else on the race was ridiculous.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> Team Cha Cha for the win now


There are more than a few teams left that I like, including them. I think for the rest of the race, I'll just root for whoever is in 2nd place.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

some of the hateful letters were funny.
I wonder if they will be posted in their entirety online. That would be cool.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Yaaaa Hoooooooo......!!!!!!! May they never grace my television screen again, ever.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH

I love it! He's a 4 time loser! All bark and no bite!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow. Anyone who thinks the show is rigged just lost that argument. 

Rob-n-Ambuh GONE at episode #4? Wow, again.

Though I can't say I'm unhappy that the Rob-n-Ambuh TV Reality World Show came to an early end, I was SO hoping Mirna and Schmirna were heading out.

Mirna was stomping on my last nerve most of this leg. That pleaded whining about how she "had to work harder than any team ever" to make up for the "shortcomings" of her partner...oh, put away the violin, woman! I mean, I'm no fan of Charla, either, but that was insulting.

I'll agree - definitely Cha-Cha-Cha for the win.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> some of the hateful letters were funny.
> I wonder if they will be posted in their entirety online. That would be cool.


They showed quite a bit of 'em when they were being read. Someone should freeze frame that.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

etexlady said:


> Yaaaa Hoooooooo......!!!!!!! May they never grace my television screen again, ever.


If we can only be so lucky. Although I'm sure this time next year there will be "A VERY SPECIAL ROB AND AMBER DIVORCE" Brought to you by Tide with Bleach.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Now all you haters can shut up. Rob made mistakes and paid for them so you guys can go sit in a room and relish that you were proved right.

I'll be pulling for Eric and Danielle, the Blondes, and Cha Cha Cha from now on.


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

Inundated said:


> Wow. Anyone who thinks the show is rigged just lost that argument.
> 
> Rob-n-Ambuh GONE at episode #4? Wow, again.


Agreed. That completely debunks the conspiracy theory that NELs are decided depending on who comes in last. No way CBS and Mr. Bruckheimer wanted them out at episode #4! Love em or hate em, they meant ratings.

I have never been a fan of Rob and Amber; however, you cannot deny that they are smart racers. They are always thinking - using travel agents, using the Internet, using all of the tools at their disposal. I can't believe they made such a bad decision about not changing at the Detour or about not checking their spelling. Rob even said that he hoped it wasn't a spelling mistake. I'm sure he is kicking himself after watching the episode. I'm actually sorry to see them go, as I think the race could be very boring after their departure.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Best line of the episode came from Phil to Cha Cha Cha - "That would be a whole other reality show!" ... commenting on Cha Cha Cha's invite to Maui.  Ilana and I had to pause it for about a minute due to us laughing so hard.

Kinda surprised not so much that Romber finished last... but the fact that it was an elimination leg. Oh well, Cha Cha Cha and Teri/Ian are our favorite teams at the moment... though we do also like the Beauty Queens.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Right to the very end, I kept thinking this was going to be another case of false tension with the editing making it seem like Mirna and Charla were winning, but the final mat shot would show Rob and Amber beating them. I let out an almost involuntary "wow" when it really was Mirna and Charla at the mat.  Great ending.


19 times out of 20, when they do this, the winner is the team you logically thought it would be before they tried to confuse you. Think about it - all those quick cut scenes showed the two teams separately. R&A were behind after the mail room, so they'd have to pass C&M to win, and you can bet they'd have shown that.

I'm bummed that R&A are gone. I didn't think they lacked humility, I thought they were confident and smart. They ran their own race. C&M have spent the whole race blaming other teams, and each other, for their problems. They'll self-destruct soon enough.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

CRAP CRAP CRAP

Now who am I gonna root for? 

At least now Rob & Amber are free to start another TV project! I wonder what will be next for them? How about a late night talk show? 

That Smirna is one f'n *****! She is so rude to Charla. I don't care for Charla, but you'd think her cousin would be more compassionate. Smirna will get what's coming due some day!


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Bye Bye Romber! I'm sad to see them go actually, I do enjoy watching them. I really wish Mirna and Charla would have gone, those two need to be slapped with the bad carma stick.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Guess it's back to Vegas for Romber. Good luck with that poker career rob!!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Charla and Mirna: 
What I didn't understand was when they were carrying the supplies up the stairs, Mirna kept telling Charla to just come on, your holding us up. But Charla then picked up the post by herself. Wouldn't she be saving time? Mirna takes her supplies and goes to the work area. Charla gets as far as she can with the post, then Mirna comes back to where Charla has gotten to to help her the rest of the way. 
Charla and Mirna made two dumb mistakes at the clue box. When they got out of their cab, they just followed Rob and Amber without looking around. Second, when Rob and Amber lied to them, THEY BELIEVED IT!! I don't like that R&A lied, but really, C&A, what do you expect from your competition for last place????????

What I didn't like was that Amber was telling everyone at the boat waiting area about lying to C&A, but then when C&A got there and starting griping (which I didn't like either), Amber lied about lying.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Haven't watched yet, but that sucks that Rob and Amber won't be back. Go Beauty Queens!!!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

scottykempf said:


> Second, when Rob and Amber lied to them, THEY BELIEVED IT!!


And then Mirna: "As an attorney, I can tell when someone's lying to me."


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Wow...my ignore is getting used again.

(No, not you, Neenahboy. )


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Wow...my ignore is getting used again.
> 
> (No, not you, Neenahboy. )


+1


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I love how Rob's undoing is his obvious stupidity-he can't spell!


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> And then Mirna: "As an attorney, I can tell when someone's lying to me."


Why does she speak like Borat whenever she gets in a cab?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Blackssr said:


> Rest in peace Rob and Amber.
> All we are left with now *************** I deleted my Season Pass. :down:


Wow.

In the top 2 of worst posts ever.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Right to the very end, I kept thinking this was going to be another case of false tension with the editing....


I think it was. I suspect R&A weren't close behind at all.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> Wow.
> 
> In the top 2 of worst posts ever.


If I remember right, this is by far not this person's first shot at this sort of thing. You can almost hear the knuckles dragging from here.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

I thiknk Charla and Mirna are going to be here for a while, just to annoy the hell out of me. I wouldn't be surprised if they pull out a top 3 finish.

I so want Cha Cha Cha to win but I think it is going to be Erik and Dani. They aren't getting that much screen time and they seem to always finish at the top. Reminds me of the editing on Joyce and Uchina's season. Plus she just does what ever he says.

I will miss Rob and Amber. I thought they ran a good race. I was surprised that Rob was so "off" on this leg.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

My recording was unwatchable. For some reason CBS both the SD and HD feed via DirecTV were choppy. All of my other channels are working fine.  

Anyone else have that problem here in the Bay Area?


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

spikedavis said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> I love it! He's a 4 time loser! All bark and no bite!


You are pretty silly. Rob has been on Survivor twice, Amazing Race twice, has two of his own TV shows, and married the girl of his dreams while sharing the million dollar Survivor winnings. Who is a loser?

You = Jealous.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

"Rapido, rapido!" LOL


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

I called it. Here is my post from 3/4/07:

"Rob and Amber are great, as are the Beauty Queens. 

I have no spoilers or inside information but I predict that Rob and Amber lose next week. Just a hunch, but I hope I am wrong. They are running the race at a level above everyone else right now. "

Oh ya, I had a feeling. It sucks though, Rob and Amber were not only the funnest to watch, but the most talented racers, by far. You need a little luck to win the AR (just ask the Hippies who got saved on two non elem legs) and Rob and Amber did not get any in this race.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

It was pretty easy to tell at the end. C&M were running the whole way and R&A were always walking in their cuts. So I could easily assume that R&A were far enought behind in finding the letter that they knew they were out. Oh well they lost fair and square.

Team Cha Cha or D&K for me.

Lots of Man Kissing this episode.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Team Cha Cha or D&K for me.
> 
> Lots of Man Kissing this episode.


Yep, that was naaaasty. They should keep that crap off of TV. I am not against the people, but I am against it being shown on TV, it's not natural or right.


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

robbins said:


> Yep, that was naaaasty. They should keep that crap off of TV. I am not against the people, but I am against it being shown on TV, it's not natural or right.


Wow, two people to ignore in one night!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> I think it was. I suspect R&A weren't close behind at all.


Yeah, it was pretty obvious that R&A weren't even hurrying and the audio of Rob saying, "Come on" was clearly dubbed in and not actually being said at that point. I'm sure they were quite a ways behind. I'm really bummed to see them go. Like them or not, they were by far the most entertaining team in the race. Like Lena & Kristy, another favorite team done in by a "needle in a haystack" challenge. :down: :down: :down:

Charla & Mirna are nothing but a *****fest. I can't even stand to see them on my screen. That whole business with the supplies going up the stairs was ridiculous. Mirna should have let Charla take as much as she could and start painting the signs while Mirna schlepped the rest of the supplies. Instead she caused a bunch more wasted time by arguing about stupid stuff.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

lodica1967 said:


> Wow, two people to ignore in one night!


And I will return the favor!

I did not know that someone wanting to see to males kissing would need to be a pre-requisite for you to want to read their posts. I am not in that club! I have no problem seeing a male and female kiss though.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

robbins said:


> I called it. Here is my post from 3/4/07:
> 
> "Rob and Amber are great, as are the Beauty Queens.
> 
> ...


Good call, dude.

To be honest, as much as I hate Rob and Amber, I would have loved to see Mirna and Shmirna go as well. Why does Minra start talking like Borat the second she gets in a cab.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

robbins said:


> You are pretty silly. Rob has been on Survivor twice, Amazing Race twice, has two of his own TV shows, and married the girl of his dreams while sharing the million dollar Survivor winnings. Who is a loser?
> 
> You = Jealous.


Yeah and he never won any of those.

So since I hate Mirna and Shmirna as well and will cheer when they go down in flames, I suppose I'm "jealous" of them too.

You=Dummy.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Good news for me. I haven't watched any of this season after watching every single episode ( including TAR Asia ) to this point. I'm not one of the people who tune in to see people I can't stand and this group had way too many that were invited back just to be annoying or controversial.

With any luck it will be safe for me to watch in a week or two.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Hopefully Charla and Mirna are next, followed by the Guidos, followed by Uchena and Joyce. I like Uchena and Joyce but they already won so I want someone else to win, like the Barbies, Eric and Danielle, or Terri and Ian.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

When Rob sees the Mat up ahead and says "There it is" I could swear they show a blond head up by Phil, ruining the "suspense."


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Though I can't say I'm unhappy that the Rob-n-Ambuh TV Reality World Show came to an early end...


What?! Oh, c'mon now...there are at least 3 reality shows left that they haven't hit. Big Brother, ....ummm....uh....ok, maybe only one. 

As much as I dislike Rob and Amber's smugness, I have to admit that they are good racers (well, until this leg anyway) and were much better than the other teams. I think the big mistake on this leg was that they relied too much on Rob. He's not exactly the brightest bulb (not calling him dumb either though, he's shown that he can be street-smart when need be), and both things they fell behind on were things that Amber could have led much better (attention to detail on both).

Mirna and Shmirna MUST go! The Russian accent while speaking Spanish is making me crazy, as is the screeching! I don't know how Charla puts up Mirna...not that she's a whole lot better, but Mirna's in a class of her own. :down:

GOoooooo Beauty Queens!!!


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope this letter finds you lost, hungry, and in last place...


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> I hope this letter finds you lost, hungry, and in last place...


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Rob and Amber are overrated racers, IMO. 

In their first season, they had help from people who recognized their "celebrity" in almost every leg of the race. Often, the person who helped them jumped in the car with them and guided them for the whole leg. 

In this "ALL-STARS" race, they barely had any competition and should have won this thing easily -- CBS nearly set it up on a silver platter for them to take. Luckily, neither one of them could spell "Philippines".


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

I bet R&A are kicking themselves .. but then they sit back on the heaps of money they have raked in on various reality shows and associated TV .... AND the vacations & other swag picked up on this season. They were done in by themselves.. if the clue says spelling & order count, why not check the spelling too!? The map was qute obvious on the route, especially if you knew the start point.

*Note to TAR producers* : You manipulated the 'non elimination' legs before for Team Kentucky (seriously, how do they stay in a race?!) .. why not Rob and Amber. Fine.. you win.

But if Mirna & Shmirna take it all. I will never watch this show again. Do you hear me Bertram van Munster?!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

mark me for another viewer that almost deleted the SP...but then I remembered the Beauty Queens and decided to stick it out...as soon as they are philiminated, the SP is gone...all the other teams are horrible... 

I also agree with those who said there was no suspense...Rob and Amber were not hurrying in reading the letter or running to the mat...it was clear that the lead was too great...


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

robbins said:


> I called it. Here is my post from 3/4/07:
> 
> "Rob and Amber are great, as are the Beauty Queens.
> 
> ...


If you expect us to believe that you predicted a Romber dismissal without SPOILER INFO then you're insane. They were running a race about 30x's faster than everyone else.

And YES, there IS spoiler info available (actually there is a spoiler before the season started that gave the finishing order of every team and that list is 4 for 4).


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> if the clue says spelling & order count, why not check the spelling too!?


They did. They just didn't see the error.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I also agree with those who said there was no suspense...Rob and Amber *were not hurrying in reading the letter *or running to the mat...it was clear that the lead was too great...


Yeah, after that, I figured it was over, but I was still hoping to see C&M go.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

Not happy at all with this outcome. I guess it's the blondes or Uchenna/Joyce from here on out. If they get eliminated, goodbye season pass.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh happy day! Honestly it was getting boring with Romber winning all the legs.

They were getting too cocky and I believe part of their undoing was their thinking that this race was "in the bag" for them.

And the icing on the cake was Uchenna and Joyce helping Charla and Mirna to beat Romber.

Next, Dustin and Kandice.


----------



## mikieminnow (Mar 16, 2004)

There's only one reason Charla and Mirna are on TAR, especially for a second time, and it's not Mirna...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

latenight said:


> If you expect us to believe that you predicted a Romber dismissal without SPOILER INFO then you're insane. They were running a race about 30x's faster than everyone else.
> 
> And YES, there IS spoiler info available (actually there is a spoiler before the season started that gave the finishing order of every team and that list is 4 for 4).


Acutally, based upon last week's preview, I thought it was a very realistic chance that R&A were going to be last (but maybe not eliminated) this week. It was supposed to be "the ending everyone will be talking about." Unlike ABC (*cough* LOST *cough*) I think the promo lived up to the hype. 

Saying that, this race will not be the same without R&A. They are definately one of the best racing teams of all times. However, one bad leg can kill you in a race. How many winning teams easily have come in last during a non-elimination leg? Pick the right day to have a bad day, no big loss. Pick the wrong day, end of Race!

Now I will root for the Blondes and U&J. But neither team has been impressive this season. I hope they pick it up, otherwise this could be a long season.

Please Mirna go away!


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I really dislike these needle in a haystack challenges. I guess they do their job, in that they reward the early teams with a greater chance to finish, and punish the late teams, but it's all about luck. In a race where you want to promote skill as much as possible, and luck is already a factor, why try to force more randomness? Maybe I'm just upset that R&A are gone, and I liked them. 

Go BQs. Go Team Cha Cha Cha. Go Teri & Ian.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I really have no interest in watching now......


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Much less interesting without Rob & Amber. I am voting for Cha Cha and the beauty queens now.

I was surprised at how many mistakes Rob made on this leg. First, in choosing the wrong task at the Detour. Second, in getting the spelling wrong. Third, in not giving up soon enough. Fourth, in going to the wrong building. Fifth, in squandering a 20-minute head start on the mail sorting task.

Too many mistakes for a good racer. Although...


Spoiler



I just finished watching season 4 on GSN, and I couldn't believe how many mistakes Chip & Reichen made, yet they managed to win.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

With all this Romber love it is a wonder there Fox reality show didn't do well.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll watch but not with the same enthusiasm.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Inundated said:


> Wow. Anyone who thinks the show is rigged just lost that argument.
> 
> Rob-n-Ambuh GONE at episode #4? Wow, again.


I agree about the rigging. That is the first thing I said too. My wife was (and still is) really upset about the fact that some many teams (Kentucky especially) that were terrible racers got non-elim legs (more than one even) when Rob and Amber, who are usually good, but really choked this week get knocked out so early.

It is amazing in general that Rob and Amber, who are good competitors made so many mistakes in a row. They did seem to be pretty good about it and never really fought (I am not sure you could call the airport thing a fight). He did not whine and was able to accept his fate .



Inundated said:


> Mirna was stomping on my last nerve most of this leg. That pleaded whining about how she "had to work harder than any team ever" to make up for the "shortcomings" of her partner...oh, put away the violin, woman! I mean, I'm no fan of Charla, either, but that was insulting.
> 
> I'll agree - definitely Cha-Cha-Cha for the win.


My wife said she would not watch again until Mirna and Schmirna are off. They are so agravating and I think it is too funny that Charla thinks she is having to carry Mirna.

We both love Cha Cha Cha though, so I am probably pulling for them


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> With all this Romber love it is a wonder there Fox reality show didn't do well.


I would equate that to the NHL suffering by being on OLN or Versus or whatever it's called now. Many people don't get those channels or know the shows or sport exists.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

how fixated is that guy with Danielle's boobs? another week with another remark about "them"...someone should tell him to "act like you've been there before"  

Danielle did look really nice this week in her tight pants


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> With all this Romber love it is a wonder there Fox reality show didn't do well.


I don't think it's Romber love. It's Amazing Race love seasoned with appreciation for their skill at playing the game.

Take away TAR and they aren't so interesting.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> I really dislike these needle in a haystack challenges. I guess they do their job, in that they reward the early teams with a greater chance to finish, and punish the late teams, but it's all about luck. In a race where you want to promote skill as much as possible, and luck is already a factor, why try to force more randomness? Maybe I'm just upset that R&A are gone, and I liked them.
> 
> Go BQs. Go Team Cha Cha Cha. Go Teri & Ian.


Yup - the needle in the haystack challenges completely eliminate any type of "skill" and totally balance the field. Needle in the haystack challenges do absolutely nothing to the race other than to throw in the potential to have what happened last night happen (first to last).

Granted, R&A spent way more time on the sign post than they should have, but that's not what did them in. It was the needle in the haystack challenge where M&S got lucky in the placement/draw.

Yeah, R&A got beat by the other racers, but the biggest thing working against them on their exit leg was the needle in the haystack challenge. It's all a crap shoot for that type of challenge and in a sense has no bearing on skill, but all on luck.

It's good to know that the racers couldn't beat them, but the race itself beat them... It sucks to see the best team to play the game not go farther, but the needle challenge has a tendency to do that, doesn't it?


----------



## danplaysbass (Jul 19, 2004)

spikedavis said:


> Why does she speak like Borat whenever she gets in a cab?





spikedavis said:


> Good call, dude.
> 
> To be honest, as much as I hate Rob and Amber, I would have loved to see Mirna and Shmirna go as well. Why does Minra start talking like Borat the second she gets in a cab.


Obsessed with Borat? I'm assuming that since you posted that twice you wanted someone to agree or comment on it...here it is.

When R&A weren't speed reading the letter I knew they were out of it. I found it funny what M&C said once they reached the mat. It was something about how it felt good not to finish last...except they did finish last!! They were in the same place that they always have been. Do they really think that it was their "skill" that got them there?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Does this mean all the "I'll never watch the show with Rob and Amber in it" TAR fans will return to watch? How would they know? 

I'm sad to see them go myself, they were the entertainment mush more so than any other team. Go beauty queens?

Someome else mentioned Ron/Amber lying about the pass - and then lying about lying. The shock! How could they! I thought it was pretty funny - I doubt that anyone told them the truth anytime soon.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> how fixated is that guy with Danielle's boobs? another week with another remark about "them"...someone should tell him to "act like you've been there before"
> 
> Danielle did look really nice this week in her tight pants


Loved the part of the letter: "No race babies!"


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't think it's Romber love. It's Amazing Race love seasoned with appreciation for their skill at playing the game.
> 
> Take away TAR and they aren't so interesting.


I am not sure it is TAR love. Many people have said they now have no interest in the show or have deleted their SP. If you love the show you watch for the show not just your favorites. Yes it is nice to have a team to root for but you don't stop watching just because they get philiminated. TAR is a great show no matter the teams running the show, you should watch for the show not the teams.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Question about the "Needle" Road Block...

Did the teams have to pick a specific mailbag... or just any of them? In other words, was each of the teams' letters in each of the bags?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

cheerdude said:


> Question about the "Needle" Road Block...
> 
> Did the teams have to pick a specific mailbag... or just any of them? In other words, was each of the teams' letters in each of the bags?


I figured that copies of all the letters where in all the bags, but maybe they had them all lined up with their names on teh outside.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Rob & Amber out: :down:
Sorry, haters, they were a lot of fun.

Charla & Mirna still in: :down:
(There isn't a :down: big enough for those two.)

Guess I have to root for Dustin and Kandace now.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Yup - the needle in the haystack challenges completely eliminate any type of "skill" and totally balance the field. Needle in the haystack challenges do absolutely nothing to the race other than to throw in the potential to have what happened last night happen (first to last).
> 
> Granted, R&A spent way more time on the sign post than they should have, but that's not what did them in. It was the needle in the haystack challenge where M&S got lucky in the placement/draw.
> 
> ...


While I don't care for "needle in the haystack" challenges, there are a lot of random elements in TAR such as flight delays, breakdowns, traffic etc.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lee L said:


> I figured that copies of all the letters where in all the bags, but maybe they had them all lined up with their names on teh outside.


I think each team had their own specific bag...

all the letters were the same shape and color, right? (white envelope...same size)...so once you see a team finding one, you could go faster by not even looking at envelopes that are any other color...or am I wrong about that?


----------



## charlesml3 (Oct 13, 2005)

> The Russian accent while speaking Spanish is making me crazy,


That's just it, she's not even speaking Spanish! She knows about 4 words. I'm just dying to know why she thinks that talking louder and laying on a thick Spanish/Natasha (of "Get Moose and Squirrel" fame) accent will help South Americans understand her. It's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen.

And she's an attorney? How scary would it be having this twit defending you?

I wasn't wild about Rob and Amber but they are very good racers. I'll miss them. Still rooting for the Blondes. They're always smiling and having a good time.

-Charles


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

flyers088 said:


> I am not sure it is TAR love. Many people have said they now have no interest in the show or have deleted their SP. If you love the show you watch for the show not just your favorites. Yes it is nice to have a team to root for but you don't stop watching just because they get philiminated. TAR is a great show no matter the teams running the show, you should watch for the show not the teams.


not me...once all the teams I like are philiminated, I stop watching...

in truth, I just watch the show at 2FF speed...just to see who wins...

so - for me - it's not the show, it's the teams...


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

You can watch them read the full letters

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/amazing_race11/shows/ep04/videos.shtml


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I think each team had their own specific bag...
> 
> all the letters were the same shape and color, right? (white envelope...same size)...so once you see a team finding one, you could go faster by not even looking at envelopes that are any other color...or am I wrong about that?


I thought all bags contained all letters.

I also thought that with all letters looking the same except for the address label it should have been fairly easy to find the appropriate one.


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

The only real regret i have is that next week, we will have recaps of the Mirna & shmirna with Rob & Amber 'war' , while Mirna & Shmirna will wax on and on how they are truly better racers, and that lying gets you nothing, etc.

I'll begin watching at 8:20, to FF through everything.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I thought Rob & Amber's biggest mistake was letting Rob do the mailbag roadblock. He's too emotional and gets bored to easy. Like the woman on Survivor a few weeks ago, he kept looking over at his competition, seeing how they were doing. He let himself be distracted from the task at hand. And the longer he looked, the more frustrated and paranoid he got.

1600 letters. At 1 second per letter (60 per minute), that takes you 26 minutes. At 3/4 seconds per letter (80 per minute), that's 20 minutes. To let the final team catch you and pass you so bad that you can't outrun a little person, well, Rob sucked.

I could have understood "Phillippines" or "Philipines", but how do you not see "Philippeans"????? MORONS.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> I could have understood "Phillippines" or "Philipines", but how do you not see "Philippeans"????? MORONS.


bad spelling does not equate to being a moron - plenty of sharp minds that never bothered to learn to spell properly.

In Rob's case, he's done fairly well for a poor speller.

(I hope you all appreciate no intentionally misspelled words )


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

martinp13 said:


> I thought Rob & Amber's biggest mistake was letting Rob do the mailbag roadblock.


I said that as they were arriving...I thought Amber would do much better at that task. But Rob has something of a Jordan (as in Michael) complex. He wants the game in his hands at crunch time.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> bad spelling does not equate to being a moron - plenty of sharp minds that never bothered to learn to spell properly.


In some cases I would agree, but when all they have to do is copy the names from a map, it takes a moron not to double-check the spelling.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

stalemate said:


> In some cases I would agree, but when all they have to do is copy the names from a map, it takes a moron not to double-check the spelling.


especially if you just said that you'd be pissed if the problem was the spelling...in fairness, he may have said that while they were running to do the other task and the producers cut it and put it at that point in the game...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> how fixated is that guy with Danielle's boobs? another week with another remark about "them"...someone should tell him to "act like you've been there before"
> 
> Danielle did look really nice this week in her tight pants


I guess that makes you a butt man?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> I guess that makes you a butt man?


married almost 17 years...that makes me "anything that is female" man 

if I had to rank based on looks and personality, Dustin is the girl I'd marry, Danielle is the girl I'd like to ...ahem..."date"...that's the word I'm looking for!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I wish the game WAS rigged


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

stalemate said:


> In some cases I would agree, but when all they have to do is copy the names from a map, it takes a moron not to double-check the spelling.


You know I can think of many emails I have double and trip[lere checked and still missed the misspelling. There are plenty of fun tests where they work on your well known blind spots. Wheel of fortune has made a mint off the fact you can't see whats right in front of you.

The odds just caught up with them. I will miss his winking at the camera.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

zalusky said:


> You know I can think of many emails I have double and trip[lere checked and still missed the misspelling. There are plenty of fun tests where they work on your well known blind spots. Wheel of fortune has made a mint off the fact you can't see whats right in front of you.


So the detour was just too hard for them?


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Are they ever going to get out of South America?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

So yeah... really bad leg for R&A.  The false-suspense editing at the end didn't fool me for a second. All of the dubbed voice-overs of Rob saying "hurry!" and "come on!"... was that even from TAR? I can't remember a time when they were in a situation where he would be yelling like that. Wouldn't be surprised if they pulled audio from the Survivor vault for that. Same thing with the 'I hope it's not a spelling thing' voice over... had he said that during the task, you'd have to assume they'd check the spelling? *shrugh*

I also don't think Rob was sorting letters for 20 minutes before Charla and Mirna got there... if I remember right, they were very surprised they got there so fast.

In any case, not a fan or anything, but sad to see their outside-the-box thinking go away.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Maybe it's a good thing he can't spell!


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I thought all bags contained all letters.
> 
> I also thought that with all letters looking the same except for the address label it should have been fairly easy to find the appropriate one.


I believe there were seperate bags for each of them. Because if all letters were in one bag and one of them found a letter for someone else, they could hide it through a crack of a floor or something like that.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

jtlytle said:


> I believe there were seperate bags for each of them. Because if all letters were in one bag and one of them found a letter for someone else, they could hide it through a crack of a floor or something like that.


To be a little clearer  I thought there were enough bags for each one of them to open but each bag contained copies of each and every letter. Of course I have no idea what really happened.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

I, for one, LOVE mirna and charla... sure, they are horrible racers, and irritating people, but they are REALITY TV GOLD!!! They crack me up!! I could watch a reality show just about them... Mirna (the big person?) makes anna nicole smith look like hillary clinton.



katbug said:


> What?! Oh, c'mon now...there are at least 3 reality shows left that they haven't hit. Big Brother, ....ummm....uh....ok, maybe only one.


Surreal Life???
1 vs 100???
identity?
Rob & Amber Have a Baby????



scottykempf said:


> What I didn't like was that Amber was telling everyone at the boat waiting area about lying to C&A, but then when C&A got there and starting griping (which I didn't like either), Amber lied about lying.


I thought that was funny. I would've done the exact same thing. I think that scene shows none of the teams take mirna and schirma seriously. Probably more mirna.

EDIT to add: too soon with the anna nicole smith??? oh well.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

You would think with living off her money they could have purchased an atlas or at least double checked their spelling.

What was up with letting team on the first plane? 

No way Mirna has done more than anyone on the race, what about poor Zack, he dragged Flo worthless butt all over the globe.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> Mirna (the big person?) makes anna nicole smith look like hillary clinton.
> 
> EDIT to add: too soon with the anna nicole smith??? oh well.


don't think it was too soon...but I wish I knew what you mean...is Hillary now the new equivalent of Mother Teresa or something? (not a political statement on my part...just trying to understand the joke)...


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Anubys said:


> don't think it was too soon...but I wish I knew what you mean...is Hillary now the new equivalent of Mother Teresa or something? (not a political statement on my part...just trying to understand the joke)...


ok, how about...

she makes anna nicole smith look like phi beta kappa


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

stalemate said:


> In some cases I would agree, but when all they have to do is copy the names from a map, it takes a moron not to double-check the spelling.


Put you under a high-stress situation where there's only a single letter difference between 14-some-odd signs where the object is to go as fast as possible... it's easy to see how they may have missed checking the spelling, but we'll never know 'cause CBS either decided not to show it, or R&A didn't even bother... A lot got left out from that particular road block I'd imagine...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> Rob & Amber *MAKE* a Baby????


Fixed :up:


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Put you under a high-stress situation where there's only a single letter difference between 14-some-odd signs where the object is to go as fast as possible... it's easy to see how they may have missed checking the spelling, but we'll never know 'cause CBS either decided not to show it, or R&A didn't even bother... A lot got left out from that particular road block I'd imagine...


well, if they can edit out one team trying to climb the rock challenge at the last ep before giving up, they can certainly edit out R&A checking the spelling...

could the teams have checked out the list from a team that finished? I know J&U broke theirs before they left, but most of the wood was still attached...they could've gotten 90% done from taking a peak...I wonder if that's against the rules...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Waldorf said:


> I also don't think Rob was sorting letters for 20 minutes before Charla and Mirna got there... if I remember right, they were very surprised they got there so fast.


Maybe they got a boat sooner, much in the way U&J made the same plane as R&A in their original season.  (Conspiricy theorist UNITE!)


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

If Mirna & Schmirna and Dustin & Kandice got knocked out, I'd be happy for whichever of the remaining teams won. 

Although I must admit, I haven't found Dustin & Kandice to be half as annoying as they were the last time. 

Go Uchenna & Joyce, Go Teri & Ian, Go Team Cha-Cha!!!


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Put you under a high-stress situation where there's only a single letter difference between 14-some-odd signs where the object is to go as fast as possible... it's easy to see how they may have missed checking the spelling, but we'll never know 'cause CBS either decided not to show it, or R&A didn't even bother... A lot got left out from that particular road block I'd imagine...


"Phillipeans" isn't just a single letter difference from "Philippines" 

I agree that if it was just the single-l and/or double-p that was wrong it would be tough to spot, but "eans" vs. "ines"?


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Put you under a high-stress situation where there's only a single letter difference between 14-some-odd signs where the object is to go as fast as possible... it's easy to see how they may have missed checking the spelling, but we'll never know 'cause CBS either decided not to show it, or R&A didn't even bother... A lot got left out from that particular road block I'd imagine...


They had at least a 2hr head start to the last 2 teams. Rob new exactly what the starting city was, and it was a simple matter to just read the city names down the line as you follow the big red line.

The hardest part was the running back & forth to avoid shouting names out loud. it seems they spent more time going back and forth checking the city names to figure out placement, to actually READING the city names. Bob apparently even commented on spelling.

Amber saw the mistake coming, she suggested they move on, as there were still to teams that have yet to even land. This was not the Rob from the original season, who skillfully took the 1/2 hour penalty *not* to eat the 5lbs of meat parts from a bowl and just race to the pit stop.

I have only been watching tar a few seasons now, but none of the remaining teams have that 'race savy'...

On a side note, and this goes out to future contenders of tar that may be reading this:

its a race. we are competing. I would easily point down that wrong path and say "we got it down there" .. laughing all the way to the pit stop. If you depend on other teams to help you through the race... what are you thinking? Are people *really* serious that R&A lied or stole a cab?

Is there some sort of morals penalty nobody outside TAR is aware of ?


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Anubys said:


> married almost 17 years...that makes me "anything that is female" man  ......


 

I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

RoundBoy said:


> Are people *really* serious that R&A lied or stole a cab?


I don't recall them stealing a cab. I do recall them getting to a cab first, and then Mirna and Charla tried to get it from them.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Holy God halleleuiah

I dislike Charla and Snarla (crazy train, pullin' into the station), but I loathe Romber.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I have to say that while I was impressed with the first 3 legs, R&A performed really badly in that challenge and deserved to lose. It just didn't look that difficult to me (although, to be fair, I work with language and proofread a lot of stuff in my job). Spelling was an obvious potential failing point (even Rob said so), and if they had even attempted to proof that, they would have caught the mistake. 

There are several excellent, easy ways to proof -- have another person review your work, for example. Did Amber double-check Rob's spelling? If she had, how could she miss that obvious error? Another good method is to read the letters backwards to check that they are correct. If they decided to abandon the task without even trying those approaches I just think that shows poor judgment.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

RoundBoy said:


> I have only been watching tar a few seasons now, but none of the remaining teams have that 'race savy'...


Actually team Cha-cha-cha showed a good deal of race savy in their original appearance. They haven't been on camera as much this season, but I think they'll go far.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Ok, I've gotta ask...maybe I'm the only one who noticed, or maybe I was imagining things, but I could swear that the other teams who finally finished their signs correctly had the order exactly opposite of the order that Romber (or Ambob) originally had...if that's the case, did Ambob start off with the order wrong too?!?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> On a side note, and this goes out to future contenders of tar that may be reading this:
> 
> its a race. we are competing. I would easily point down that wrong path and say "we got it down there" .. laughing all the way to the pit stop. If you depend on other teams to help you through the race... what are you thinking? Are people *really* serious that R&A lied or stole a cab?
> 
> Is there some sort of morals penalty nobody outside TAR is aware of ?


+1000


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

hefe said:


> I don't recall them stealing a cab. I do recall them getting to a cab first, and then Mirna and Charla tried to get it from them.


well, they were at the taxi line (all four of them, with Mirna and shmirma in front)...Rob and Amber started walking down the street where the cab would come from to get to the line...when a cab came down the street to get to the cab line, they hailed it and took it...

so they did, technically, steal the cab...smart move on their part, if you ask me...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> Although I must admit, I haven't found Dustin & Kandice to be half as annoying as they were the last time.
> 
> Go Uchenna & Joyce, Go Teri & Ian, Go Team Cha-Cha!!!


Agreed. :up:

I wonder how much of my not disliking Dustin and Kandice this time around has to do with a change in editing???


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Anubys said:


> Danielle did look really nice this week in her tight pants


That's not right! Now go upstairs and take those tight pants off! We're big-pant people!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm sorry to see Rob and Amber get philiminated, but not proofing the spelling on the sign was just dumb. They had plenty of time to review each sign very carefully and that was just all kinds of sloppy.

I did feel for them on the hunt for the letter, though. I hate those "needle in a haystack challenges" and that was just bad luck. Although Amber probably should have done it, b/c Rob is not known for his patience on those types of challenges.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Agreed. :up:
> 
> I wonder how much of my not disliking Dustin and Kandice this time around has to do with a change in editing???


Editing makes a HUGE difference. It's interesting to watch some of the videos on the website that are unaired footage. You see different sides of people, like Uchenna & Joyce or Dustin & Kandice bickering at each other, or Rob & Amber and Charla & Mirna having a perfectly civil conversation together at the airport.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> Rob and Amber are overrated racers, IMO.
> 
> In their first season, they had help from people who recognized their "celebrity" in almost every leg of the race. Often, the person who helped them jumped in the car with them and guided them for the whole leg.
> 
> In this "ALL-STARS" race, they barely had any competition and should have won this thing easily -- CBS nearly set it up on a silver platter for them to take. Luckily, neither one of them could spell "Philippines".


Agreed. And while I applaud and admire confidence, there's was more cockiness to me. Had they been more humble, I'd have liked them a lot more. And what happened to trying until the last moment? Why quit? Were they told they were last? Did they have any idea that a pit stop was next and only 5 minutes away? I didn't get them giving up.

Their good bye speech was good (hers, at least) and I appreciated it... until it struck me that it was probably more posturing (for future reality love) than anything.

Mirna and Schmirna are fun to watch. I won't get nervous about them winning unless they make it to the final 3. Until then, I hope they stay to make the viewing more pleasurable (in that frustrating kind of way).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Ruth said:


> I have to say that while I was impressed with the first 3 legs, R&A performed really badly in that challenge and deserved to lose.


Very true... the performance that they laid out was pathetic compared to what they normally bring to the table... they could have remained in the race and not been eliminated were it not for the needle-in-the-haystack challenge though... So, not only were they the victim of their own poor performance, but also the victim of the needle challenge as well...


----------



## ReenieS (Sep 30, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> I love it! He's a 4 time loser! All bark and no bite!


Well.... he did win AMBER's heart...and 1/2 her SURVIVOR money! And don't forget the free wedding in the Bermuda Triangle...!


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

latenight said:


> If you expect us to believe that you predicted a Romber dismissal without SPOILER INFO then you're insane. They were running a race about 30x's faster than everyone else.
> 
> And YES, there IS spoiler info available (actually there is a spoiler before the season started that gave the finishing order of every team and that list is 4 for 4).


It's true. I never look at spoilers, it would ruin the entire show for me. It was a guess based solely on the previews, and a great guess at that!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't think it's Romber love. It's Amazing Race love seasoned with appreciation for their skill at playing the game.
> 
> Take away TAR and they aren't so interesting.


I agree with you. I have always rooted for them on Survivor & TAR because I think they play a great game. However, I have never watched ANY of the other shows they have been on. I like their game playing style, and am sad to see them leave TAR.



Jebberwocky! said:


> Does this mean all the "I'll never watch the show with Rob and Amber in it" TAR fans will return to watch? How would they know? ...


They will know, because this was the ending "everyone will be talking about!" I am sure they heard all about it at work today!


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

katbug said:


> Mirna and Shmirna MUST go! The Russian accent while speaking Spanish is making me crazy, as is the screeching! I don't know how Charla puts up Mirna...not that she's a whole lot better, but Mirna's in a class of her own. :down:
> 
> GOoooooo Beauty Queens!!!


Charla and Snarla are Armenian, not Russian.

So glad Romber is gone. he's such an annoying prick. The game is really up in the air now. My picks of who's left are:

1) Team Cha Cha Cha
2) Beauty Queens
(big drop off)
3) Guidos
4) Terry & Ian
5) Chauvanist & Boobs McBoobs
6) Uchenna & Joyce
7) Charla and Snarla

oh and GET THE HELL OUT OF SOUTH AMERICA ALREADY !! Almost 40% through and they haven't even left the hemisphere. Could mean some major Killer Fatigue later on, however.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

tem said:


> 2) Beauty Queens
> (big drop off)


It does seem like a big drop off, but in season 10 their first 4 finishes were 4th, 5th, 4th, 7th. This time around they have been 6th, 6th, 4th, 5th. I'm rooting for them so I hope they are just getting warmed up.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Eric? Danielle has breasts. I point this out in case you have not yet noticed this physical feature of your new racing partner/girlfriend.

You're welcome. Just doing a public service.


----------



## dolcevita (Jan 1, 2004)

I was a little disappointed in Uchenna and Joyce. Uchenna made his disdain for Rob & Amber quite clear, but dude...you beat them last time. What on earth do you have to be bitter about?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Someone posted that they thought the blondes were annoying in their season, i've always liked them. Go for it beauty queens.

Sooooo glad Romber is gone. Never liked them, never will. Fame whores. I think Rob and really rubber off on Amber. I disliked her more this episode than Rob.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

stalemate said:


> It does seem like a big drop off, but in season 10 their first 4 finishes were 4th, 5th, 4th, 7th. This time around they have been 6th, 6th, 4th, 5th. I'm rooting for them so I hope they are just getting warmed up.


by "big drop off", I meant that I really don't care about anyone else after that. Danny & Oswald and the BQs are really the only two I'm rooting for at this point.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

dolcevita said:


> I was a little disappointed in Uchenna and Joyce. Uchenna made his disdain for Rob & Amber quite clear, but dude...you beat them last time. What on earth do you have to be bitter about?


He felt bad becuase he knew they (R&A) were cheated out of the win???


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> You would think with living off her money they could have purchased an atlas or at least double checked their spelling.


I would bet that they've made more money on their joint exploits than they did on her winnings on Survivor.

Z


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

tem said:


> by "big drop off", I meant that I really don't care about anyone else after that. Danny & Oswald and the BQs are really the only two I'm rooting for at this point.


OK, I misunderstood. I had just looked up those finishes a few minutes previous because it didn't seem to me like they were doing as well this season.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

RoundBoy said:


> Amber saw the mistake coming, she suggested they move on, as there were still to teams that have yet to even land. This was not the Rob from the original season, who skillfully took the 1/2 hour penalty *not* to eat the 5lbs of meat parts from a bowl and just race to the pit stop.


I remember that part - It was THREE HOURS penalty for not eating the rotten meats.The clock beings when next team arrived.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

tem said:


> Charla and Snarla are Armenian, not Russian.


Well, that makes sense..they just sound like my Russian teachers, but I've never heard an Armenian accent, so wouldn't have picked up on that....just know it's not a Spanish accent.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Magnolia88 said:


> I did feel for them on the hunt for the letter, though. I hate those "needle in a haystack challenges" and that was just bad luck. Although Amber probably should have done it, b/c Rob is not known for his patience on those types of challenges.


I don't think of this one as totally luck - someone has to have a good eye and notice their names. I don't think Rob was the right one for this task and that hurt them.

I don't get all the love for them and their "skill". The season they were on before they had a *LOT* of luck.. getting cabbies that knew exactly where to go, etc...


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

Because of a glitch in our SP's, we didn't notice until last night that AR didn't record. I was pretty bummed and now that R&A got booted, I'm even more bummed. Not because they're out, but because I didn't get to see it. My husband even said last night when we found out it didn't record "Great, this'll probably be the episode where R&A get booted and we don't even get to see it". Since they'd finished first every time so far, he was only joking, but it ended up to be quite prophetic. I'm sorry we missed it.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Eric? Danielle has breasts. I point this out in case you have not yet noticed this physical feature of your new racing partner/girlfriend.
> 
> You're welcome. Just doing a public service.


Maybe he's just trying to convince America that he's straight. There were certainly rumors about he and his partner the first time around. That picture that was floating around of them with the hippies didn't help.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

MamaKAS said:


> Because of a glitch in our SP's, we didn't notice until last night that AR didn't record. I was pretty bummed and now that R&A got booted, I'm even more bummed. Not because they're out, but because I didn't get to see it. My husband even said last night when we found out it didn't record "Great, this'll probably be the episode where R&A get booted and we don't even get to see it". Since they'd finished first every time so far, he was only joking, but it ended up to be quite prophetic. I'm sorry we missed it.


Time to read this thread? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=327403


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

NJChris said:


> ...I don't get all the love for them and their "skill". The season they were on before they had a *LOT* of luck.. getting cabbies that knew exactly where to go, etc...


I guess we only see what we want to see.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I guess we only see what we want to see.


We do.

Funny how we all seem able to call moves by teams we like "clever", "outside the box thinking", "within the rules", etc. but something very similar by a team we dislike is "cheating", "immoral" or "dirty".


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

jtlytle said:


> I remember that part - It was THREE HOURS penalty for not eating the rotten meats.The clock beings when next team arrived.


And the best part was that Rob convinced another team to quit after his 3 hour clock started. This guaranteed he wasn't going to leave that challenge in last place. Great strategy.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

dolcevita said:


> I was a little disappointed in Uchenna and Joyce. Uchenna made his disdain for Rob & Amber quite clear, but dude...you beat them last time. What on earth do you have to be bitter about?


And no problem with Rob talking smack about Uchenna and Joyce?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I had no problem with Amber lying to Mirna & Charla about having the clue. However, I didn't see the need to deny the lie when called on it later, especially after bragging about it to the other teams. Just own up to it.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

PJO1966 said:


> I had no problem with Amber lying to Mirna & Charla about having the clue. However, I didn't see the need to deny the lie when called on it later, especially after bragging about it to the other teams. Just own up to it.


My instinct says to agree with this, but in the game there would be no advantage to admitting to it, so I probably wouldn't. Doubt is doubt, even when it's just barely there.

BTW - poll added. Please vote.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

MrGreg said:


> And the best part was that Rob convinced another team to quit after his 3 hour clock started. This guaranteed he wasn't going to leave that challenge in last place. Great strategy.


Rob was brilliant in Survivor when he convinced Lex to protect Amber, and later on stabbing Lex in the back.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> We do.
> 
> Funny how we all seem able to call moves by teams we like "clever", "outside the box thinking", "within the rules", etc. but something very similar by a team we dislike is "cheating", "immoral" or "dirty".


That's true to a point.

But I've always had a problem with teams bringing along a local to show them exactly where something was located. If you want to ask directions, that's OK, but for crying out loud, what challenge is there in bringing a local along with you in your car or following them on foot someplace. I don't even like it when they pay a cabbie to follow them to a location when they're supposed to be driving a TAR vehicle to the location. You're supposed to read the clue and find your way to the next checkpoint -- isn't that the point of the game? Basically it becomes a game of who can find an English speaking person and guide them to victory.

I would like to see TAR declare this behavior against the rules and penalize teams when appropriate.

Better yet, I'd love to see TAR plant some "decoy locals" who send them in the completely wrong direction.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> I would like to see TAR declare this behavior against the rules and penalize teams when appropriate.


I totally agree.



> Better yet, I'd love to see TAR plant some "decoy locals" who send them in the completely wrong direction.


Now this is totally evil! I like it!


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

decoy locals would be to clever for TAR ... they could just up the clue difficulty level for much cheaper.

No mention on how Rob 'stole' Uchenna's directions on the plane? I wonder what actaully happened? Its not like you talk to a black guy the first time, then give the directions to a white guy thinking its the same dude.

Unless they assumed all the racers w/ cameramen were all together, and Rob didn't correct her assumption 


That's my Romber ....


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

CharlieW said:


> Better yet, I'd love to see TAR plant some "decoy locals" who send them in the completely wrong direction.


That could be fun.

I was thinking of bigger changes. How about start with 7 teams and run a double-elimination race with no non-elimination points?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> decoy locals would be to clever for TAR ... they could just up the clue difficulty level for much cheaper.
> 
> No mention on how Rob 'stole' Uchenna's directions on the plane? I wonder what actaully happened? Its not like you talk to a black guy the first time, then give the directions to a white guy thinking its the same dude.
> 
> ...


This must have been caught on tape. I wonder why they didn't show us what really happened?


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

RoundBoy said:


> No mention on how Rob 'stole' Uchenna's directions on the plane? I wonder what actaully happened? Its not like you talk to a black guy the first time, then give the directions to a white guy thinking its the same dude.
> 
> Unless they assumed all the racers w/ cameramen were all together, and Rob didn't correct her assumption
> 
> That's my Romber ....


I figured the attendant recognized Rob and Amber and diverted the clue purposefully. Too bad they can't film on flights.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> I had no problem with Amber lying to Mirna & Charla about having the clue. However, I didn't see the need to deny the lie when called on it later, especially after bragging about it to the other teams. Just own up to it.


Rob did the same thing when caught lying at the airport in the earlier season. You're right, of course, just own up to it.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Amber really missed out on her chance. When running back up the hill and meeting Mirna/Schmirna, her response to "Did you find it?" should have been "Um... well.... no *furtive look* *tries to hide clue*" and run off. Tell them the truth, because they won't believe you, and then you can REALLY laugh at them later.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Waldorf said:


> Too bad they can't film on flights.


Did that start with the second season as post-9/11 restrictions were being widely implemented? I could've sworn I saw some plane scenes in S1.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

dolcevita said:


> I was a little disappointed in Uchenna and Joyce. Uchenna made his disdain for Rob & Amber quite clear, but dude...you beat them last time. What on earth do you have to be bitter about?


Not to mention how they won. What airline pulls a plane back after leaving the gate? I always felt Rob and Amber were robbed. TAR had to something with that decsion, otherwise they would've had an anti-climatic finish.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> Rob did the same thing when caught lying at the airport in the earlier season. You're right, of course, just own up to it.


I remember when he did it at the bus station. As I said then, I didn't have a problem with what he did until he bald face lied about doing it.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Not to mention how they won. What airline pulls a plane back after leaving the gate? I always felt Rob and Amber were robbed. TAR had to something with that decsion, otherwise they would've had an anti-climatic finish.


Oh my God!! Let it go! Let it go! That ending has been explained ad nauseum time and time again. Let's try to put that urban legend to rest one last time..

Repeat after me: Serenity now, serenity now!!!


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> That's true to a point.
> 
> But I've always had a problem with teams bringing along a local to show them exactly where something was located. If you want to ask directions, that's OK, but for crying out loud, what challenge is there in bringing a local along with you in your car or following them on foot someplace. I don't even like it when they pay a cabbie to follow them to a location when they're supposed to be driving a TAR vehicle to the location. You're supposed to read the clue and find your way to the next checkpoint -- isn't that the point of the game? Basically it becomes a game of who can find an English speaking person and guide them to victory.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree.

At first perhaps it was "clever" to bring a local along. I use quotes around clever because it's not that clever -- it's a good idea, but not that hard to come up with.

When you have a map and told where to drive to, it should be a test of map reading and driving. No following cabs, no hijacking locals.

It is nice when the locals join only to get them lost.  Didn't Myra and Schmyra have a local take them to the wrong entrance to the park a week or so ago?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I wonder if Amber checked the spelling, too, and is just as inept as Rob! And maybe I didn't see it right, but right after Amber told Rob to make sure he checks every letter, it sure looked to me like he was moving two at a time, not looking at the bottom one.

I thought it was hilarious when Amber lied about finding the clue on the trail, then big thumbs up for thinking on her feet and coming up with the "Oh, I was talking to my husband - I just figured out we were on the wrong trail" follow-up lie just after telling everyone else what she did. (Obviously badly paraphrased, but you get the idea).

And just to second (third, fourth - whatever) the idea that it's a race! If a lie like that gets you an advantage, go for it. And if lying about the lie puts doubt in people's minds further into the race, then go for that, too! It's not like they said, "Naahhh, there's no bear in that cave". I guess I just don't get the moral outrage at that white lie in this race.

I did like Rob and Amber - mostly because Rob seemed so impish about everything. They did cover a lot of bases that others didn't seem to think about (researching the shipwreck while waiting for the plane and things like that). I enjoyed watching them race - lies and all! 

One thing that I am dreading because of their departure is that I think all the teams will start turing on each other somewhat because they don't all have a common foe now (excpet maybe Charla and Schmarla).

Oh, and robbins - I hope you don't hurt yourself patting yourself on the back for your psychic abilities. From last week's previews, I don't think it was a huge stroke of brilliance to think that Romber might be exiting. I'm sure a lot of people thought that (including me, long before I read anything here).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I was so annoyed with the ending, that I deleted the ep...can someone please tell me who wrote the nasty letter to Rob and Amber?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> But I've always had a problem with teams bringing along a local to show them exactly where something was located. If you want to ask directions, that's OK, but for crying out loud, what challenge is there in bringing a local along with you in your car or following them on foot someplace. I don't even like it when they pay a cabbie to follow them to a location when they're supposed to be driving a TAR vehicle to the location. You're supposed to read the clue and find your way to the next checkpoint -- isn't that the point of the game?


Should teams not be allowed to ask each other questions or follow each other, then?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I was so annoyed with the ending, that I deleted the ep...can someone please tell me who wrote the nasty letter to Rob and Amber?


The whiney kid and the ugly annoying mother were Rob and Amber's letter writers...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> The whiney kid and the ugly annoying mother were Rob and Amber's letter writers...


ok...I remember them...thanks...I wonder the reason for the hostility...I don't recall any run-ins that we were shown during the season...


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I wonder if Amber checked the spelling, too, and is just as inept as Rob! And maybe I didn't see it right, but right after Amber told Rob to make sure he checks every letter, it sure looked to me like he was moving two at a time, not looking at the bottom one.


For those who are interested, Reality News Online has an interview with Romber. They seem a little bitter about their lose (especially Rob). But that is not unexpected. However they talk about the spelling and also how close the ending really was.

To summarize:



Spoiler



They claim the clue never said anything about Spelling at the Detour. It implied that direction was more important than spelling (which U&J seem to comment on during the race.) Also Rob never found "His" letter. Once he knew they had been eliminated, he found a R&A letter in someone elses mail stack. I guess that confirms that everyone had a letter in each bag.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Anubys said:


> ok...I remember them...thanks...I wonder the reason for the hostility...I don't recall any run-ins that we were shown during the season...


IIRC, they started out with a chip on their shoulder and immediately stated their dislike for R&A because they were celebrities. Like many here, their dislike for R&A was strictly because they were R&A, not due to any rational reason.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought Rob seemed to be going through the letters a little too carelessly. Interesting that they knew they were out. I know other teams have been a similar position int eh past and said they found out through crew radio chatter they were last as well.

The more I think about it, I feel it is also fitting that he was eliminated by spelling as while I admire him, I always thought his one weakness was "book smarts".


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Jeeters said:


> Should teams not be allowed to ask each other questions or follow each other, then?


Following another team's lead who is also playing the game would be fine, you may wind up following a team who is going the wrong way. There's a risk involved.

An English speaking local who drives or walks along with you and knows exactly where to go certainly takes an element away from the game. It's not "clever game playing", it takes away an aspect of the show.

In the case of Rob & Amber, there were some countries that they visited during their initial season where the locals regaled them as celebrities and they were highly recognizable. They took advantage of this every step of the way by employing the star-struck local into taking them from task to task.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

CharlieW said:


> Following another team's lead who is also playing the game would be fine, you may wind up following a team who is going the wrong way. There's a risk involved.
> 
> An English speaking local who drives or walks along with you and knows exactly where to go certainly takes an element away from the game. It's not "clever game playing", it takes away an aspect of the show.
> 
> In the case of Rob & Amber, there were some countries that they visited during their initial season where the locals regaled them as celebrities and they were highly recognizable. They took advantage of this every step of the way by employing the star-struck local into taking them from task to task.


I guess if the show didn't like it they would have rules against it.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Waldorf said:


> I figured the attendant recognized Rob and Amber and diverted the clue purposefully. Too bad they can't film on flights.


And that's one of the reasons I'm so glad they're gone!

In season 7 they got by so easily because everyone wanted to help the famous Rob and Amber. It was so unfair to the rest of the racers.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> I guess if the show didn't like it they would have rules against it.


Which was the point of my earlier post -- I suggested that there should be a rule change. Obviously TAR has no qualms about it, but as a viewer of the show, I'd like to see a rule change.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

CharlieW said:


> An English speaking local who drives or walks along with you and knows exactly where to go certainly takes an element away from the game.


Like a cab driver?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought it was kind of careless of Rob the way he was searching for the letter. It looked like at one point that he just pushed all the "searched" letters off the table to make more rroom. What if he missed it and he put their letter in that searched pile, then pushed it off the table, onto the floor with hundreds of other letters. He would never find it then.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

It was a strategic error to put Rob into a position where he'd have to spell and read. 

Go home ROMBER!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

the impression I got was that the flight attendant was giving the directions to Joyce and Rob peaked over their shoulders and wrote the directions down for himself as well...


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Like a cab driver?


In some instances, the racers are instructed to "travel by taxi" -- in those cases it would be following the clue. I am speaking of instances where TAR has provided the contestants a vehicle or instructed them to "go by foot" somewhere, yet they drag a local along with them.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> the impression I got was that the flight attendant was giving the directions to Joyce and Rob peaked over their shoulders and wrote the directions down for himself as well...


Except that Rob said the F.A. gave the info to hime and Uchenna said that he never received the info.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smallwonder said:


> Oh my God!! Let it go! Let it go! That ending has been explained ad nauseum time and time again. Let's try to put that urban legend to rest one last time..
> 
> Repeat after me: Serenity now, serenity now!!!


You really think that's a satisfactory explanation for what happened?  What would you expect them to say?

I thought that link was going to be a real explanation for what happened, not U&J simply saying that it was "karma."


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

I want to thank The Amazing Race for finally giving me the most outstanding example to use on my young sons (who are big fans of this show):

*Now do you see WHY you have to study your spelling words?*

They are believers now.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> You really think that's a satisfactory explanation for what happened?  What would you expect them to say?
> 
> I thought that link was going to be a real explanation for what happened, not U&J simply saying that it was "karma."


That was exactly my thought when I went to that link.

I don't generally suspect game shows of rigging things, but I make an exception for that one case.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Disappointed they had a "needle in a haystack" challenge immediately before the mat. I don't like them to start, but at least make the teams drive somewhere afterwards, so there's a chance that an unlucky team can survive if another team gets lost!

That being said, Rob played the game terribly this episode - they did the wrong challenge (it seemed obvious to me even when they explained the challenges), squandered a lead, and he was awfully careless with the envelopes.

It's really interesting to see people feel so strongly about Rob and Amber. I guess I'm one of the ambivalent ones - I enjoyed watching them on the race, because they were funny, but I didn't "root" for or against them. I guess I just don't get all worked up for reality show contestants!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> I want to thank The Amazing Race for finally giving me the most outstanding example to use on my young sons (who are big fans of this show):
> 
> *Now do you see WHY you have to study your spelling words?*


I wouldn't rate this example "outstanding" because they had the answers. Already knowing how to spell the words would have helped, but they didn't have to know. So I'd only rate it a "good" example.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> Except that Rob said the F.A. gave the info to hime and Uchenna said that he never received the info.


It wasn't a flight attendant, it was a STEWARDESS. Don't be so PC.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Sorry, but there are too many examples of TAR teams using local guides over the years for me to ever want them to make that illegal. Cha Cha Cha wouldn't be Cha Cha Cha without Fern. Lena and Kristy gave that Norwegian teen the time of his life ( ). 

That isn't to say that there aren't plenty of times when teams have misused this tactic, dragging innocent bystanders off to who knows where (yes, I'm talking about you, Schmirna). But I've got to think that the producers want the teams to interact with the locals as much as possible, and sometimes, the language barrier is so great that giving directions just isn't an option.

BOT: I'm no Romber fan, but there is no denying that they are good racers. I would have much rather seen Schmirna and Oompa Loompa fade away. My gosh...the things those idiots say. And I think they actually believe it, too!

Overall, I'm really disappointed in the teams that were selected. I understand that some of the teams that I would have picked weren't able or didn't want to, but geez...Dave and Mary? The made up team of Danielle and Eric? Teri and Eye-an? Give me a break. I like Uchenna and Joyce, but they already won. I liked Kevin and Drew the first time, but they obviously weren't ready for the race this time, and took a spot away from a better team. I'll continue to watch, because I'm hoping that Cha Cha Cha will continue to perform well, but Jon Vito and Jill was really the only other team I cared about, and they're gone after the first episode. Bleh...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Havana Brown said:


> It wasn't a flight attendant, it was a STEWARDESS. Don't be so PC.


I'll take the blame for that one...I actually even started writing stewardess and changed it...I fly a lot and know how annoyed they are about that (nothing will make them madder than being called stewardess!)...


----------



## hornblowercat (Mar 4, 2007)

After watching Rob and Amber in far too many reality shows it amazes me what they will do to win and I don't doubt for one minute that their true personality is to do whatever it takes to get over. I consider them both A-Moral personalities and truly deserving each other.

May I just echo the sentiment of others that I hope they never darken my tv screen again.

Now the nice thing would be to get rid of Charla and Schmarla.

Then cha cha cha.

Then the other gay people. (think what you want, they bother me).

I would like to see Uchenna and Joyce win again. If not them I wouldn't mind seeing the blondes win, my wife hates them but I get a kick out of them.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

martinp13 said:


> Amber really missed out on her chance. When running back up the hill and meeting Mirna/Schmirna, her response to "Did you find it?" should have been "Um... well.... no *furtive look* *tries to hide clue*" and run off. Tell them the truth, because they won't believe you, and then you can REALLY laugh at them later.


Just like we did in the Vegas scavenger hunt!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> Not to mention how they won. What airline pulls a plane back after leaving the gate? I always felt Rob and Amber were robbed. TAR had to something with that decsion, otherwise they would've had an anti-climatic finish.


Did they return to the gate? Or was it editing?

There's simply no way that a producer is going to intefere or influence the results of a game show (which this essentially is). And you can bet that any losing team that feels they can prove such manipulation occurred is going to sue. 'Nuff said.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

Did anyone freeze-frame Rob and Amber's letter? That was hysterical! Especially the part where they used all the "big words" that Rob would have to pronounce aloud!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

vman said:


> Did anyone freeze-frame Rob and Amber's letter? That was hysterical! Especially the part where they used all the "big words" that Rob would have to pronounce aloud!


HD show offs!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> There's simply no way that a producer is going to intefere or influence the results of a game show (which this essentially is). And you can bet that any losing team that feels they can prove such manipulation occurred is going to sue. 'Nuff said.


Agreed, my future TAR partner. (OK, some day, you'll convince me! )

The explanation I believe is from Uchenna and Joyce, which is a link or two buried under the link given here. Basically, Uchenna yelled at the gate agent because the other agent lied to him about the availability of that flight - apparently at Rob's request.

When you've got a half-dozen TV cameras rolling, you don't want to be shown as someone who lied to a potential passenger because someone else asked you to do so.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> HD show offs!


This show is not available in HD so he is only a DVR showoff.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bigpuma said:


> This show is not available in HD so he is only a DVR showoff.


she was too busy hating on Rob and Amber to notice


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> This show is not available in HD so he is only a DVR showoff.


Yes, but when I use my HD-TiVo to record this show on the digital broadcast channel, I get it in 480p, which is a better picture than the analog broadcast channel at 480i.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

hornblowercat said:


> After watching Rob and Amber in far too many reality shows it amazes me what they will do to win and I don't doubt for one minute that their true personality is to do whatever it takes to get over. I consider them both A-Moral personalities and truly deserving each other.


I don't really think it's fair to judge someone's moral character by how they perform in a game. Everything they do is legal within the rules, or they would stop them. This is not real life and neither is Survivor. Those are the only shows I've seen them in. Maybe you've seen them in more real life type situations.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I don't really think it's fair to judge someone's moral character by how they perform in a game.


I somewhat agree with that -- except in the case of Jonath-- err, I mean HWSNBN.

He was an ass no matter how you sliced it.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

CharlieW said:


> I somewhat agree with that -- except in the case of HWSNBN.
> 
> He was an ass no matter how you sliced it.


Well, he was abusive, which goes beyond the game.

Kind of like in hockey - a bad check, and you get a penalty. Swing at someone with a stick, though, and it goes beyond the game, and charges can be pressed (and have been, before)


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> Well, he was abusive, which goes beyond the game.


He was also a jerk and abusive online as well.

I think Rob's smug and a bit annoying in that smugness, but he's not even on the same planet as HWSNBN in that regard - luckily for him. Some folks actually like and root for Rob.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

CharlieW said:


> Which was the point of my earlier post -- I suggested that there should be a rule change. Obviously TAR has no qualms about it, but as a viewer of the show, I'd like to see a rule change.


I think they may have actually changed some of the rules in this regard. On one of the video clips online, Mirna and Sharla are talking about running into someone who recognized them from their original season. Mirna said they weren't allowed to say it was them.


----------



## smallwonder (Jun 13, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> You really think that's a satisfactory explanation for what happened?  What would you expect them to say?
> 
> I thought that link was going to be a real explanation for what happened, not U&J simply saying that it was "karma."


Well goodness. I didn't realize there was a burden of proof involved. So here's a better link.

I'm not sure in the grand scheme of things what it matters. J&U got a million; and so have R&A from a previous adventure. We should all be so lucky.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

hornblowercat said:


> After watching Rob and Amber in far too many reality shows it amazes me what they will do to win and I don't doubt for one minute that their true personality is to do whatever it takes to get over. I consider them both A-Moral personalities and truly deserving each other.


Yeah, 'cause I know when I play the game "Sorry" I sometimes do the A-Moral thing and not knock my opponent back to the start.

Or, when I find my opponents battle ship, I don't sink it.

Or, when playing Uno, I don't relish dropping the draw-4 card onto someone, or skipping over them entirely.

'Cause that would be actually playing the game, and after all, isn't playing the game A-Moral?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

It's no surprise that there is a difference of opinions of what is moral, amoral, or even A-Moral (the jury is still out on B thru Z-Moral). That's human nature for ya. 

But playing a game like TAR or Survivor while trying to always be upfront and honest and squeaky clean is a recipe for failure. I can't think of very many 'nice guy' contestants that went all the way to the end of either game.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

macquariumguy said:


> It's no surprise that there is a difference of opinions of what is moral, amoral, or even A-Moral (the jury is still out on B thru Z-Moral). That's human nature for ya.
> 
> But playing a game like TAR or Survivor while trying to always be upfront and honest and squeaky clean is a recipe for failure. I can't think of very many 'nice guy' contestants that went all the way to the end of either game.


how about Ethan from Survivor Africa?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

HE is probably the one exception out of what, a thousand reality contestants?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

and only because he actually did something compared to whatshername he was up against in the final 2...


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

I think Chip & Kim played a very clean game during Season 5 of TAR. 

I can't really think of anything sneaky that they did - maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> married almost 17 years...that makes me "anything that is female" man
> 
> if I had to rank based on looks and personality, Dustin is the girl I'd marry, Danielle is the girl I'd like to ...ahem..."date"...that's the word I'm looking for!


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

CharlieW said:


> I think Chip & Kim played a very clean game during Season 5 of TAR.
> 
> I can't really think of anything sneaky that they did - maybe I'm wrong.


Don't you remember them "cheating" by Yielding Colin & Christie?


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 16, 2005)

Watched this again last night... no Romber, no interest. Season pass canceled. This has to be the least interesting cast of characters to appear on AR. There's too much other good stuff out there to attract me.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Zephyr said:


> ... This has to be the least interesting cast of characters to appear on AR. There's too much other good stuff out there to attract me.


Pretty sad we can say that about an All-Stars edition  Scary as it is to say.....I'm afraid there will be no reason to watch once Mirna/Schmirna are gone.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I am wondering how many people they asked and how many turned down the offer. In otherwards are half these people there third or fourth choices.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I read somewhere these are mostly their first choices.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Phil gave the producers 15 couples he thought would be great for the all-stars - 10 came from his list. A few were asked but declined for various reasons.

One exception was the two who were not partners the first time around.


----------



## vman (Feb 9, 2001)

bigpuma said:


> This show is not available in HD so he is only a DVR showoff.


Yes, unfortunately I have no HD!  Maybe someday.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I think I MAY have been able to root for Romber, or at least tolerated them if this were for charity. Like if each team got a certain amount of money for their favorite charity based on the their spot in finishing. I don't like that Romber has already won money on another show or even Joyce & Uchena being back since they've already won THIS show.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Phil gave the producers 15 couples he thought would be great for the all-stars - 10 came from his list. A few were asked but declined for various reasons.
> 
> One exception was the two who were not partners the first time around.


Note to the TAR Producers:

Next time leave Phil out of the meeting.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, you also have to consider that what makes good TV for the masses might not be the same as a list generated here at TCF.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> I think I MAY have been able to root for Romber, or at least tolerated them if this were for charity. Like if each team got a certain amount of money for their favorite charity based on the their spot in finishing. I don't like that Romber has already won money on another show or even Joyce & Uchena being back since they've already won THIS show.


yuck! I can't stand when "Celebs" play for charity. They give little to no effort. Of course I can't really blame them.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

pmyers said:


> yuck! I can't stand when "Celebs" play for charity. They give little to no effort. Of course I can't really blame them.


it's funny you say that because I think the last time I watched The Skins game (golf) is when I found out they gave the money to charity. Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that they do that but it changed it for me somehow.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pmyers said:


> yuck! I can't stand when "Celebs" play for charity. They give little to no effort. Of course I can't really blame them.


+1

Once I was watching celebrity poker and every celeb was playing for charity.

Jeff Gordon was playing for his own foundation and the other celeb's were saying, why didn't they think of that!


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

pmyers said:


> yuck! I can't stand when "Celebs" play for charity. They give little to no effort. Of course I can't really blame them.


+1 on this.
Besides who are we say to who deserves and who doesnt. This is a competition to earn money not extreme home makeover giving charity to the needy.

I just want to see entertaining and intelligent competitors.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

Wow lots of post this week. I have only one thing to say.....................

Go Charla and Mirna.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

bobsbizzy said:


> Wow lots of post this week. I have only one thing to say.....................
> 
> Go Charla and Mirna.


I with you as long as you meant go as in leave the show soon!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

The new episode of Finish Line is up at the CBS website.

Rob & Amber confirmed that Charla & Mirna left the mailbag roadblock 10 or 15 minutes before them, and there was no race to the end at all. Amber even said that she thinks the audio was lifted from other episodes.

They also talked about the Detour with the misspelling. They said that despite the voiceover that informed us (the viewers) that the words had to be spelled correctly, that was never conveyed to the racers at the time. It wasn't in the instructions. They didn't find out why they got it wrong until they watched the episode.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

bobsbizzy said:


> Wow lots of post this week. I have only one thing to say.....................
> 
> Go Charla and Mirna.


Tell us when you get the second member entry for the Mirna and Schmirna Fan Club, OK?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Inundated said:


> Tell us when you get the second member entry for the Mirna and Schmirna Fan Club, OK?


On the CBS Early Show, Rob had said that Charla was a sweetheart. He didn't have anything nice to say about Mirna. I can see that.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't forget to pad tonight due to basketball


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> Don't forget to pad tonight due to basketball


Oh ****. Thanks.

Did I ever say how much I hate the Sunday night time slot?


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

hefe said:


> The new episode of Finish Line is up at the CBS website.
> 
> They also talked about the Detour with the misspelling. They said that despite the voiceover that informed us (the viewers) that the words had to be spelled correctly, that was never conveyed to the racers at the time. It wasn't in the instructions. They didn't find out why they got it wrong until they watched the episode.


Not sure I believe that 100%, since during the episode Rob even says that "it better not be a spelling thing". I don't think that was a voice over. I do believe that they didn't find out why they got it wrong until the episode, but I do think they understood the whole spelling thing. Why mention it otherwise?

Enjoy March Madness, but I'm sure TAR won't start on time tonight, since 2 of the games don't start until after 5:00.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

bluebird-mom said:


> Not sure I believe that 100%, since during the episode Rob even says that "it better not be a spelling thing". I don't think that was a voice over. I do believe that they didn't find out why they got it wrong until the episode, but I do think they understood the whole spelling thing.


Well, watching the interview, and they way they talked about it, I'm convinced that they are telling the truth. Why lie when another team can simply contradict them anyway.

We've already learned, by the way, that much of the audio is lifted from other times.



bluebird-mom said:


> Why mention it otherwise?


They were asked about it during the interview.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

cherry ghost said:


> Don't forget to pad tonight due to basketball


I've got the SP padded an hour... wonder if that will be enough.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> I've got the SP padded an hour... wonder if that will be enough.


It's an hour pad for us, too. My plan is to peak in on that channel just before 9pm and if it's started, I'll know I'm good. Otherwise, pad some more.


----------



## MNoelH (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder. I actually wanted to record 60 Minutes tonight for the interview with Simon Cowell (I think I heard that somewhere earlier this week). Guess I'll be recording into the morning to get all my Sunday night shows.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

"60 Minutes" started at 7:46 (EDT), so you'll be safe with an hour's padding.

And a promo for tonight's TAR..."With Rob and Amber out of the race..." ARRRGH!!! They can't even stop mentioning them in promos AFTER THEY ARE GONE!

What's next week's promo? "Will the remaining racers live up to what Rob and Amber did?"


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Inundated said:


> What's next week's promo? "Will the remaining racers live up to what Rob and Amber did?"


Maybe next week's episode will be a clip show with nothing but R&A's greatest moments.

I'd watch it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Maybe they can have R&A take over for Phil.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm happy they won't win the million, but I wanted them around a few more eps to make things entertaining.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> Maybe next week's episode will be a clip show with nothing but R&A's greatest moments.
> 
> I'd watch it.


Well, as much as I'm not Rob-n-Ambuh's biggest fan, I'd probably watch that over some of the "clip shows" they have done in the past.

I'm just chuckling that CBS just can't let go of them, even with them NOT EVEN IN THE EPISODE. They're very good racers and have a following, but TAR is not The Rob-n-Ambuh Show.


----------

